# What kind of game do you like to play when you're high?



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

What kind of game do you like to play when you're high? Is there a particular strain you use and only play some kind of game when you're totally out of it, and if so what?! I know a lot of friends that get really into games like DOTA when they're on something, what about you?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 27, 2016)

RPGs


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2016)

When I did smoke it was wow


----------



## vostok (Jun 30, 2016)

Age of Kings still Rocks least when I'm high


----------



## farmasensist (Jun 30, 2016)

I like racing games and grand theft auto. Its fun to drive fast, run people over and blow stuff up after sitting in traffic on the way home from work. It helps me unleash some of my rage.


----------



## texasjack (Jun 30, 2016)

Doctor


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 30, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> I like racing games and grand theft auto. Its fun to drive fast, run people over and blow stuff up after sitting in traffic on the way home from work. It helps me unleash some of my rage.


GTA5 is much more fun stoned! 
I love RPGs, particularly Skyrim, but they can be hard work when I'm stoned cos my memory is terrible. Skyrim has a big map, it can be scary to get lost there when you're off your head and forget that you can actually just turn it off whenever you like and not be lost anymore.... 
The Last of Us was a good one high cos of the creepy atmosphere, I had to turn that off a couple of times cos my fella would get mad with me screaming every time clickers attacked!
My ps3 died recently. I miss it.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 30, 2016)

Been stuck on gta5 lately, man that game gets me cracking the fuck up sometimes lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2016)

I disliked gta 5 maybe the hype for it was too much 
Like saints row though


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> I disliked gta 5 maybe the hype for it was too much
> Like saints row though


Have you tried the whole gta 5 "online" thing? Shit its fun as hell lol I'm full of laughter everytime


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Have you tried the whole gta 5 "online" thing? Shit its fun as hell lol I'm full of laughter everytime


Yup I did
Perhaps it was just not the game for me I'm more an rpg kinda gal


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yup I did
> Perhaps it was just not the game for me I'm more an rpg kinda gal


Ah i see, i enjoy the gta races its funny as hell when people fuck up lmao! The farthest ill go is league of legends which i dont think is really an rpg but dunking everyone with darius is a life addiction haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ah i see, i enjoy the gta races its funny as hell when people fuck up lmao! The farthest ill go is league of legends which i dont think is really an rpg but dunking everyone with darius is a life addiction haha


Nah that's considered a Moba 
Check out heroes of the storm it's free similar to league of legends


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Nah that's considered a Moba
> Check out heroes of the storm it's free similar to league of legends


Good to know! I'll look up hero's when i get home!


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 2, 2016)

ollieollie on xbox live. very simple skateboarding game. that or grind on destiny or the division.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 3, 2016)

The dance of two backs.
I also like Mattress Polka and Hide the sausage.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Good to know! I'll look up hero's when i get home!


Did you check it out ?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 3, 2016)

Tough question; so many great games!

I particularly enjoy the creeping desolation/mood of this one after (and while) enjoying the herb:



I'd like to try the online/fantasy stuff one day, but I've 'lost' a buddy or two to those....aren't they terribly addictive?


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Tough question; so many great games!
> 
> I particularly enjoy the creeping desolation/mood of this one after (and while) enjoying the herb:
> 
> ...


nah come join mmos! Anyone who becomes so enamoured with a video game they consider themselves addictive have other issues it's not the game something personal


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> Did you check it out ?


Not yet, had to harvest a few days ago and i had to hang up in my office with the dehumidifier on so i don't wanna open the door yet lol. I haven't forgotten though im just being patient


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Not yet, had to harvest a few days ago and i had to hang up in my office with the dehumidifier on so i don't wanna open the door yet lol. I haven't forgotten though im just being patient


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> nah come join mmos! Anyone who becomes so enamoured with a video game they consider themselves addictive have other issues it's not the game something personal


"mmos" ?

Yeah, I know that in _theory_ people should be able to prioritize/focus on reality/etc., but in the case of my friend Chris, I'm thinking he was maybe severely depressed or a bit mentally ill. 
He went from a vivacious, friendly 40-year-old to a gray-skinned, soda-guzzling, introvert that would no longer even answer the door within just a few months, sigh....his 'poison' was the Warcraft World game. 

When you _could_ get him to answer, he'd crack the door and leer at you with serial killer eyes, nothing else in the dark room but his computer screen and empty Mt. Dew 2-liters. He stank, as well, and even lost his wife and job over it. Sad case....


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 3, 2016)

sunni said:


>


Lmao! Well i got a gtx980 a few days ago, better believe im going to lock myself in there for a few days and chong the hell up


----------



## bbyb420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Overwatch is really fun when baked. I remember back in the day I could sit and smoke weed all day while playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 7, 2016)

Played a little Hurtworld lately not to bad hahaha.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 28, 2016)

i usually just play with my joy stick when i'm high


----------



## MedicalinMississippi (Aug 1, 2016)

I like to space out and play call of duty: ghosts 
im pretty sure ill get a lot of flack for playing ghosts but i fucking love it
ooh and minecraft. i like to build shit when im baked.
im baked now, building this paragraph


----------



## Morphote (Aug 15, 2016)

Twisted Metal 2 on the old school PS One, as Spectre.

M.


----------



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Aug 15, 2016)

Battlefield 3-4 anyone else out there on the field of battle?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 17, 2016)

Smoke Stack Lightning said:


> Battlefield 3-4 anyone else out there on the field of battle?


Hardline


----------



## torontoke (Aug 17, 2016)

Division, cod, titanfall and sunset od are my go to games depending on mood/strain


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 17, 2016)

Tekken, DOA, street fighter. COD. Kid iccarus. Ikari warriors. Zelda. Pinball


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Aug 17, 2016)

Skate2. Unreal Tournament 3. MarioKart Wii.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 17, 2016)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Skate2. Unreal Tournament 3. MarioKart Wii.


man I STILL play the tony hawk project 8 game...
i'm a sucker for racing games..'
and Assassins creed is always badass, that one and prototype 2 (wanna feel like THE baddest mofo on the planet??)
Mario kart type games...
sega all stars racing, hot wheels beat that (badass), mx vs atv, dirt 1,2,3...
the first Dirt was awesome if you are a gear-head like me...
skyrim, farcry 3 and farcry 4...
TETRIS (love that game)
angry birds is great if you smoke a LOT and have no IQ left...
OH... the BEST stoner party-game is gotta be
WORMS Armageddon


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 17, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Tekken, DOA, street fighter. COD. Kid iccarus. Ikari warriors. Zelda. Pinball


you gave away your age my friend...
and i'll add Metroid to your list!
and the original castlevania


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 17, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you gave away your age my friend...
> and i'll add Metroid to your list!
> and the original castlevania


Ha I was going to put metroid! Castlevania was so sick! And mega man!!!


----------



## Smootherpete (Aug 17, 2016)

Battlefield 1943 on PS3, been playing for years and I'm a kick ass pilot.


----------



## mypassion (Aug 25, 2016)

Used to play Lineage II. Best RPG ever, best comunity. Then DOTA2 and SP RPG's like skyrim, Dragon Age (best sp). I like the stories. 
Now I have no Internet )


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

a friend emailed me this link and told me to download it. its a quick game, only in alpha i guess.. its amazing lol. best game ive played high in a long time. basically you are riding a bike through a course with landmines, saws, cannons, arrows... with a baby on the back of your bike. it had me cracking up for a bit. and the game is actually kind of a challenge. tough to control but worth the price. free
http://www.indiedb.com/games/guts-and-glory/downloads/guts-and-glory-v032-windows#comments
the download is legit.. no issues with it. new laptop so i got up to date mcafee


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 6, 2016)

League of legends or smite. Something not too hard. I end up spacing out. I tried playin destiny high once and ended up pre-occupied with finding out how many times a satellite passed by per minute while looking up at the stars.


----------



## Noobie_grower (Nov 6, 2016)

some reason I can't play game when Im stoned....I'm like clueless on where to go and where to start lol! And if I do try to focus on playing when stoned then my temper is to short...I like it more not getting stone and playing games (gta,destiny,cod-bo2-3,the division)


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Jesus, so here goes nothing- I'm apparently the only one who plays Civilisation? 

I got over first person shooters and fantasy world games long ago, but I love Civ for its attempt to model the big picture. No other game ever did that for me. 

And after awhile, I quit smoking weed while playing, because I kept losing my place and doing stupid shit lol


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 6, 2016)

Last game I played was ARK:SE. About 7 months ago. I like rpgs normally. Particularly TLoZ. And TES.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2016)

i like Civ. but i've been an MMO guy since 99. played Everquest, moved to WoW, then sto, city of heroes/villains, then star wars the old republic, now back to WoW...till something better rolls out
funny thing is, i spend at least half my time "playing" sitting in various area chats harassing people....sounds familiar....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Last game I played was ARK:SE. About 7 months ago. I like rpgs normally. Particularly TLoZ. And TES.


You know you're out of touch when you recognize none of the abbreviations.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like Civ. but i've been an MMO guy since 99. played Everquest, moved to WoW, then sto, city of heroes/villains, then star wars the old republic, now back to WoW...till something better rolls out
> funny thing is, i spend at least half my time "playing" sitting in various area chats harassing people....sounds familiar....


Yeah, so get back to work already!


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know you're out of touch when you recognize none of the abbreviations.


Ark: survival evolved is that somewhat glitchy dinosaur survival game. Where you're stuck on an island. And have to progress your way up the tech tree til you're king of the jungle.

Tloz is Zelda. And TES is The Elder Scrolls... like Oblivion and Skyrim.

Oh. And I used to play a fair bit of pokemon too. Stopped at Platinum version.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2016)

its sunday, i watered the plants.....too early to harass anyone yet.....yet


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

I lost interest in Civ when I realized the same skills transferred to running a startup. It's still a game situation, but the consequences are very real. Kinda like no limit poker.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 6, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like Civ. but i've been an MMO guy since 99. played Everquest, moved to WoW, then sto, city of heroes/villains, then star wars the old republic, now back to WoW...till something better rolls out
> funny thing is, i spend at least half my time "playing" sitting in various area chats harassing people....sounds familiar....


Play Skyrim. It's slow paced, on your own, wonderful graphics and sounds after upgrading and no other assholes to spoil it for you.

I also play World of Warships and War Thunder. Every once in a blue moon I'll hit Diablo III and a few racing games I have.


----------



## dew-b (Nov 6, 2016)

use to play rock n roll racing, mutant league foot ball & hockey, shadow man. or get stoned then go to Aladdin's castle


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2016)

if i wanna kick some ass i play Overwatch or Cod Black ops 2 (because it was the best..all the older cods were better then the crap they have now)

i seen someone mention Twisted metal...that was the shit when I was younger..same with crash bandicoot, spyro, crash team racing (basically like mario cart) duke nukem etc etc


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Jesus, so here goes nothing- I'm apparently the only one who plays Civilisation?
> 
> I got over first person shooters and fantasy world games long ago, but I love Civ for its attempt to model the big picture. No other game ever did that for me.
> 
> And after awhile, I quit smoking weed while playing, because I kept losing my place and doing stupid shit lol


Which civ do you like to play as @ttystikk ?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 7, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Which civ do you like to play as @ttystikk ?


I've played most of them, Civ 2 was the best IMO. Newer versions threw better graphics oh the screen and changed some details, but never made the basic game any better.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've played most of them, Civ 2 was the best IMO. Newer versions threw better graphics oh the screen and changed some details, but never made the basic game any better.


Yeah I liked 2 & 3, although I definitely favored 3. I don't know if I've ever played that game without drawing everyone into WW3  There's no better feeling than toppling a civilization more advanced than your own  Now who's getting to Mars first???


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 7, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yeah I liked 2 & 3, although I definitely favored 3. I don't know if I've ever played that game without drawing everyone into WW3  There's no better feeling than toppling a civilization more advanced than your own  Now who's getting to Mars first???


We play differently; nobody is ever more advanced than me, I make a point of it. Then I crush my opponents with superior technology units. 

And it's Alpha Centauri. And... that's a good game too, come to think of it!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## fibba (Dec 1, 2016)

Diablo II LOD


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> Play Skyrim. It's slow paced, on your own, wonderful graphics and sounds after upgrading and no other assholes to spoil it for you.
> 
> I also play World of Warships and War Thunder. Every once in a blue moon I'll hit Diablo III and a few racing games I have.


Is that "World of Warcraft" and your spellchecker fucked it up or is World of WARSHIPS an actual game?


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Is that "World of Warcraft" and your spellchecker fucked it up or is World of WARSHIPS an actual game?


It's a game. When I get angry and need to take out my frustrations on others, I get into my German Battleship Tirpitz and blow them clear to Mars:


----------



## Jubilant (Dec 2, 2016)

Anything that is an immersive single player experience I love to imbibe before/during. 

Also old school games, anything Pre 2000's really, nothing like simpler games and cannabis 

Currently I am playing all the Final Fantasy's in order as "original" as I can seeing as I only speak English. I am playing the games on their original consoles (FF I-III on the NES and FF IV-VI on SNES) just if it didn't come out in English I get the bootleg translated copy. I must say I am on the 2nd FF right now and the 1st two have been amazing stoney bologna games.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> It's a game. When I get angry and need to take out my frustrations on others, I get into my German Battleship Tirpitz and blow them clear to Mars:


That is so badass! 

I have a friend here in town who likes to build battleship models. Big ones; he has one that's 12' long, and it's radio controlled for missions on the local lakes!


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That is so badass!
> 
> I have a friend here in town who likes to build battleship models. Big ones; he has one that's 12' long, and it's radio controlled for missions on the local lakes!


That's very cool!

It's a cool game. I love the Tirpitz, it's a great ship. (A premium as well that earns you extra credits and XP)

But my heart still belongs to the U.S.

Don't mess with Texas, baby!






My beloved Atlanta:






The mighty Fuso of Japan:






I could go on for days.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> That's very cool!
> 
> It's a cool game. I love the Tirpitz, it's a great ship. (A premium as well that earns you extra credits and XP)
> 
> ...


My buddy Jerry's biggest model is that 12' replica of the USS Colorado.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 2, 2016)

I like to play- make it to the fridge and back without forgetting what the actual fuck I'm doing.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I like to play- make it to the fridge and back without forgetting what the actual fuck I'm doing.


And if you don't forget, smoke more weed!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 2, 2016)

Grew up on Rts command &conquer, warcraft, and the like. Been console since ps1 and Battlefield and RpGs like fable and fallout. But over the last few years the best games I've played have been, Far Cry 3, Skyrim,Fallout New Vegas, the Witcher Games (highly recommended yo...all of em),Red Dead Redemption, and GtaV to name a few.

Really wanting to invest into a half decent pc rig.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And if you don't forget, smoke more weed!


I never forget to smoke weed. It's the remembering to buy more that I've got trouble with. That. And it takes soooooooo long to grow.

-I guess this is what's meant by patience is a virtue-


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've played most of them, Civ 2 was the best IMO. Newer versions threw better graphics oh the screen and changed some details, but never made the basic game any better.


hey did you ever play that oldschool game populous?
on the sega genesis (I think)?
I played that damn game for HOURS.. I shared my room with my brother as a kid and he hated the constant heartbeat sound the game made
cool shit though, I wish they'd do a remake of that.
that game, and also psychonauts 
psychonauts is one of my favorite games ever, for the original xbox


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hey did you ever play that oldschool game populous?
> on the sega genesis (I think)?
> I played that damn game for HOURS.. I shared my room with my brother as a kid and he hated the constant heartbeat sound the game made
> cool shit though, I wish they'd do a remake of that.
> ...


I played Populous on PC, dug it lol


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My buddy Jerry's biggest model is that 12' replica of the USS Colorado.


The Colorado is in the game as well. It's a Tier 7 ship. I'm presently at Tier 6 which is the New Mexico. North Carolina is Tier 8, Iowa is Tier 9 and Montana is Tier 10 in the American Battleship line.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> The Colorado is in the game as well. It's a Tier 7 ship. I'm presently at Tier 6 which is the New Mexico. North Carolina is Tier 8, Iowa is Tier 9 and Montana is Tier 10 in the American Battleship line.


Sweet- and how realistic is the game vs air power?


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 2, 2016)

Too many choices! I find it hard to commit, these days....







Spoiler


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sweet- and how realistic is the game vs air power?


I wouldn't go so far as to say it's "REALISTIC", but it's fun as hell. I had a couple of epic battles yesterday and set a new personal best in my Fuso. I was the last man standing Battleship wise with one destroyer escort up against 3 Battleships (including a god damned Bizmarck which is hell on wheels), 2 cruisers and 2 destroyers.

And won.

Wound up sinking 6 ships, doing over 125,000 damage and winning the match. (The game pits you 12 against 12)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2016)

There's world of tanks, planes, and warships, and I think they share a world, if you play one, you can coordinate with a friend that plays another


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 3, 2016)

DO NOT play World of Warplanes. It's just awful. Play War Thunder for the aircraft, realistic battles or simulator only.

DO NOT play World of Tanks anymore. It's the same. It's so stupid and beyond arcady that it's pretty much the laughing stock of the entire planet.

Warships though is OK. Being a Wargaming product, it's still got its level of "full of shit", but nowhere near like the other two do.

For tanks and planes, play War Thunder. ESPECIALLY the planes. Good God, that game is beautiful to play. Here's me getting low and fast in my P47 Jug in War Thunder:







At high altitude in my P51-D10:






And my bad ass Wotan Tiger H:


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 4, 2016)

Two new additions this morning. Finally got my Battleship New Mexico fully upgraded. Here she is:







And got the Premium T7 German Battleship Scharnhorst:


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 6, 2017)

I had never played Minecraft because I thought it looked stupid. Dude, that game is addicting AF. I had to make myself quit playing so I can get some sleep before I go to work. Crazy ass game. I don't know long I played... but it was a really long time. And I smoked weed the entire time.


----------



## NapalmZen (Jan 27, 2017)

when drunk i love to play Just Cause 3. destroying cities and hijacking helicopters(mid air) only to have them shot down by a jet which i then hijack as the helicopter lands strategically on a gas station in the most Michael Bay way possible only to crash it into another city. nothing beats mayhem when you have a buzz.

when stoned, i can play FTL for days. i have almost 300 hours and only 25% of the ships unlocked.


----------



## -Chef- (Mar 29, 2017)

One of my favorites is Kerbal Space Program. Get high and come up with creative designs....and crash them. Blow up Jeb. Good times.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 30, 2017)

-Chef- said:


> One of my favorites is Kerbal Space Program. Get high and come up with creative designs....and crash them. Blow up Jeb. Good times.
> View attachment 3916086 View attachment 3916087 View attachment 3916088


I know a guy who loves the shit out of that game. Funny seeing someone else mention it.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I know a guy who loves the shit out of that game. Funny seeing someone else mention it.


Same here.

I'm such a nerd I'm afraid to play it- cuz I just know I'd be totally addicted!


----------



## ThaiBaby1 (Mar 30, 2017)

I like to play "Hide the salami" wit the old lady.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm such a nerd I'm afraid to play it- cuz I just know I'd be totally addicted!


I've been eyeballing it on Steam since I saw it mentioned. I've come very, very close to pulling the trigger three times already.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> I've been eyeballing it on Steam since I saw it mentioned. I've come very, very close to pulling the trigger three times already.


They are coming for your free time. ALL OF IT, LOL


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 2, 2017)

OVERWATCH


----------



## Blindnslow (Apr 3, 2017)

Fallout 4


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 3, 2017)

Dominoes on a cheap card table.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 5, 2017)

Shooters.....


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 8, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> OVERWATCH


mercys halloween outfit gets me super rigid. 3v3 is pretty fun also..reminds me of COD Search & Destroy.


----------



## dew-b (Apr 21, 2017)

I play the card games on my comp. free cell &spider. I got up to 2999 games won in a row with no loses in my old comp. non card games i like diablo2 lod.


----------



## draxhemp (May 10, 2017)

Nothing is better than smoking a blunt and killing a poor guy in Faction Warfare just trying to make a plex ...teeeee.hheee.hhhee I love EVE Online. no other game in the world makes you feel that way, when you feel like you heart just dropped to the floor because a sub cap fleet just bridged in a titan with 30 super carriers ....you jump up run around the room slam against the wall and run back yell LIGHT CYNO!.... omfg I think I just busted a nut....

me and my 97% isk efficiency *cough cough* I'm currently working on a car or I would be all over that.
https://zkillboard.com/character/92760484/


----------



## Paul P (Jun 30, 2017)

Far Cry 4 right now, I'm loving the open world, there is so many ways to cause mayhem


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 1, 2017)

I just picked up Fallout 4 yesterday. It's on sale on Steam for 15 bucks. I highly recommend it.


----------



## jwreck (Jul 1, 2017)

Russian roulette- dont knock it until you try it


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2017)

I played a lot of games while high. One favorite was good old monopoly lol


----------



## AkMag (Jul 6, 2017)

BATTLEFIELD 1 ALL THE WAY!! I TEAR around In a tank playing with a buddy repair guy and we rock 40-0 or 60-2 scores like that! I do as driver but usually he's like 5-18 with 15,000 points lol. He is number 16 in world for repair man


----------



## vostok (Jul 8, 2017)

Stranded Deep ...again but this time 0.32

game dev. faults are starting to show


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 7, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> "mmos" ?
> 
> Yeah, I know that in _theory_ people should be able to prioritize/focus on reality/etc., but in the case of my friend Chris, I'm thinking he was maybe severely depressed or a bit mentally ill.
> He went from a vivacious, friendly 40-year-old to a gray-skinned, soda-guzzling, introvert that would no longer even answer the door within just a few months, sigh....his 'poison' was the Warcraft World game.
> ...


hay big lou i know this probably wasnt ment to be funny .after i read this iwas in tears of laughter on the floor it hurt to laugh so much sorry in advance funniest shit iv read in along time i just had to say somthing didnt see the conversation you were haveing leading my to laugh cry


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 7, 2017)

Fortnite Battle Royale


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Fortnite Battle Royale


Pc or console? I play the shit out of that game

Ps4


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2017)

my friend wanted to try out elder scrolls online, so i got it too....i don't recommend it.
dumbed down everything, combat is either quick clicks or slow clicks, a total of 5 usable abilities at a time, you have to push a button to get to a menu, that takes you to a sub menu, that may take you where you want to go....
you HAVE to use the mouse to navigate....its just a really clunky interface to a mediocre game with no real end game...
WoW has its problems, but its 100 times better mmo than this


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Pc or console? I play the shit out of that game
> 
> Ps4


PS4 baby. I'm "Cooper_The_Corgi"

I play like every night.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> PS4 baby. I'm "Cooper_The_Corgi"
> 
> I play like every night.


Sent a request


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

Chess and Backgammon are more interesting but when I play them at the same time I have to do lines and it helps if I do some micro dots.


----------



## Sleepybud (Jun 30, 2018)

The original X-Box, GTA San Andreas! I could be the leader of my own 1-person-cult about that game! I saw a couple replies about GTA 5, which I like pretty well too, but I've had the old X-Box 'Platinum Collectors Edition' that came with the paper map! That is just a very therapeutic, stoner game! I can play both on 360. Carl, Sweet and Big Smoke on a 55" is a beautiful thing for this old fart! Plus, do you know how many famous people are voices on the original?


I saw another reply with old-school Goldeneye, which I still have on Nintento 64. I bought a few old-school consoles to be able to keep my favorite games. Found an Atari Jaguar with 2 controllers for $40...


----------



## PuffinPine (Jul 8, 2018)

Fallout 4, Skyrim, Farcry 5 on the Xbox one and Halo 3 online on the 360. 11 years and counting. HMU Xbox tag is Commersh.


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 28, 2018)

bbyb420 said:


> Overwatch is really fun when baked. I remember back in the day I could sit and smoke weed all day while playing World of Warcraft.


Imma start smoking weed again and ive been wanting to play OW baked sooooo bad. I can't wait! haha


----------



## Dragoz (Nov 1, 2018)

I play on console because there are fewer buttons and I'm lying on a sofa. Games wise, I play now Dead by Daylight. That's a horror asymmetric multiplayer where you play as a maniac or as a victim (here for detailed reviews HammerGamer.com). Actually, highness brings more emotions in the gameplay process. New game experience promised by developers finally here xD


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2018)

Dragoz said:


> I play on console because there are fewer buttons and I'm lying on a sofa. Games wise, I play now Dead by Daylight. That's a horror asymmetric multiplayer where you play as a maniac or as a victim (here for detailed reviews HammerGamer.com). Actually, highness brings more emotions in the gameplay process. New game experience promised by developers finally here xD


Dbd is pretgy cool. I just wish you could jump in the game. I play it on ps4 sometimes.
I also play console games because id rather sit on a couch then a desk


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Nov 3, 2018)

Card games:

Tonk
&
Palace

Peace.


----------



## Socioman (Nov 8, 2018)

Last time I've found https://aucasinosonline.com/ while surfing the web and chose the first casino there. God, you can't really imagine how strange it is to gamble while you are high. I am about to try it again next time I'll be smokin.


----------



## bionicthumb (Dec 6, 2018)

i play hide the salami with my gf


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

this is my raid team a while back doing a hard mode boss in swtor, i'm Bånq, one of the two healers
always liked the music that got uploaded with this


----------



## .RootDown (Dec 26, 2018)

Astrobot! Awesome gameplay and the soundtrack isn't bad either.
Smoking help alleviate the motion sickness I usually get when in VR.


----------



## LordHill (Jan 15, 2019)

Playing games high is great, but I'm a maker. I rather program new games while I'm stoned


----------



## Skoal (Jan 15, 2019)

As of recently I’m all about Octopath Traveler for the Nintendo Switch. JRPG game. 16 bit graphics. Unreal game. Super fun and long.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 24, 2019)

WoW been playing for 10-12 years now. i've currently quit but idk if i will get back into it. used to play at a competitive level but my work schedule never matches up with raid times/days so i get bored if i can't raid. tried countless times to find groups but it was like meh.. most require high ilvl or achievements and then they end up sucking. i liked to play it because of friends who also smoke we all just smoke bowls or blunts while we play. 

i really like mmorpg's but hard to really find good ones. played pretty much all the top rated ones. BDO, WoW, FFARB, ESO, etc.. i like games such as RS too where i can build up skills and craft stuff.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2019)

FX3 pinball at the moment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> WoW been playing for 10-12 years now. i've currently quit but idk if i will get back into it. used to play at a competitive level but my work schedule never matches up with raid times/days so i get bored if i can't raid. tried countless times to find groups but it was like meh.. most require high ilvl or achievements and then they end up sucking. i liked to play it because of friends who also smoke we all just smoke bowls or blunts while we play.
> 
> i really like mmorpg's but hard to really find good ones. played pretty much all the top rated ones. BDO, WoW, FFARB, ESO, etc.. i like games such as RS too where i can build up skills and craft stuff.


i've been playing swtor on and off since it launched....it has some problems but they've got a lot of stuff to do, dailies for gear and rep, a decent set of raids, with three different levels of difficulty, i'm not into pvp but they have a fairly active pvp community.
crafting is pretty unbalanced, the guys who make gear augments and biochemist who make stims and med packs do well, otherwise crafting is kind of meh.
if you like the "mythos" of star wars, it's a good game. fun to be a bounty hunter and rain down death from above, or be a Marauder and force choke people before you hack them up with your light saber...


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been playing swtor on and off since it launched....it has some problems but they've got a lot of stuff to do, dailies for gear and rep, a decent set of raids, with three different levels of difficulty, i'm not into pvp but they have a fairly active pvp community.
> crafting is pretty unbalanced, the guys who make gear augments and biochemist who make stims and med packs do well, otherwise crafting is kind of meh.
> if you like the "mythos" of star wars, it's a good game. fun to be a bounty hunter and rain down death from above, or be a Marauder and force choke people before you hack them up with your light saber...


im not into like sci-fi type games or anything to really do with sci-fi. what i mean is like space stuff. idk why never was a fan of the genre. i'll watch movies related to it like star wars, star trek, etc.. but it doesn't peak my interests. im more like medievil type of person such as LOTR. LOTR online is supposed to be a good game but it's super outdated graphics and when ever i tried playing it didn't see anyone in the game. 

WoW has been good but over the years since they merged with activision it's just been turning into a shit show year after year. this yea a BUNCH of higher ups left or got fired. i know 1 was from blizzard he quit, the other was from activision and he got fired and then hired by netflix. then they started laying off a shit load of workers and i think stated "for diversity reasons" but more then likely it's cause they are losing a lot of money. im pretty much waiting for classic to come out play it and if i still hate the game quit for good. i like the slow progression in mmorpg's hate steam rolling through content and levels it doesn't feel rewarding at all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im not into like sci-fi type games or anything to really do with sci-fi. what i mean is like space stuff. idk why never was a fan of the genre. i'll watch movies related to it like star wars, star trek, etc.. but it doesn't peak my interests. im more like medievil type of person such as LOTR. LOTR online is supposed to be a good game but it's super outdated graphics and when ever i tried playing it didn't see anyone in the game.
> 
> WoW has been good but over the years since they merged with activision it's just been turning into a shit show year after year. this yea a BUNCH of higher ups left or got fired. i know 1 was from blizzard he quit, the other was from activision and he got fired and then hired by netflix. then they started laying off a shit load of workers and i think stated "for diversity reasons" but more then likely it's cause they are losing a lot of money. im pretty much waiting for classic to come out play it and if i still hate the game quit for good. i like the slow progression in mmorpg's hate steam rolling through content and levels it doesn't feel rewarding at all


it IS star wars...but it's also pretty much WoW...there are flashpoints - dungeons, there are operations - raids, there is a random group finder, there are dailies for rep and tokens to trade for gear, there are tanks, healers, and ranged and melee dps...people play the GTN - auction house....mmo's are all the same, even though they're all different


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it IS star wars...but it's also pretty much WoW...there are flashpoints - dungeons, there are operations - raids, there is a random group finder, there are dailies for rep and tokens to trade for gear, there are tanks, healers, and ranged and melee dps...people play the GTN - auction house....mmo's are all the same, even though they're all different


yea but like i said im not a HUGE fan of like space stuff. i prefer LOTR over star wars. thats why all the mmorpg's i tend to play are more medevil kinda stuff. yea all mmorpg's are pretty much the same structure. not saying swtor is a bad game i simply just don't care for that kinda genre i guess you can call it. right now i got a BUNCH of games i've bought and haven't made a dent. like skyrim, gta5, etc.. im waiting for sekiro or however you spell it gonna tweak on that game for now. even got dark souls 3 didn't even get past the first boss lmfao.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

i tried lotro, not a bad game but it's so dark and depressing, even when you won battles it felt like the world was still crushing you....


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 24, 2019)

i haven't gotten far in that game just seemed really dead still has updates and what not but idk why they don't update the graphics. graphics isn't everything but i mean you need some really good gameplay to pull that off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

probably built on an older engine, that won't support much better graphics. and i don't think it makes enough for them to justify rebuilding it on a new engine


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably built on an older engine, that won't support much better graphics. and i don't think it makes enough for them to justify rebuilding it on a new engine


probably that is how WoW is. they can't make major graphic updates due to being on an older engine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> probably that is how WoW is. they can't make major graphic updates due to being on an older engine.


yeah, but, wow actually still makes enough money that they might do it, and it would draw a lot of people back to the game. i'd come back for a month or two just to see the old world with new graphics...and Dranei chicks in HD.....


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 9, 2019)

MMORPGs for me, or just console single player rpgs. Although it's been a good while since any good mmo came around. Played Ultima Online back in mid 90s for a few years, EQ, Asherons Call, WoW of course, DAoC and a few others. Waiting for Camelot Unchained I think its gonna be good.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2019)

Sex games, for sure- but she still has to be cute. Beer goggles are real, another good reason to stay away from the booze lol


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 4, 2019)

Played and finished. Until Dawn over the last few nights... Highly recommend to everyone who likes slasher horror movies and likes to play games that are more like an interactive movie. 

Jacob


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 5, 2019)

titan fall 2 is the only game anyone should play, all the rest are boring compared.

I had 20 games all new ones and i stopped playing them all due to boringness, titan fall 2 is epic ! 

Skills and tactics change over time. it never stays the same shit, people get better and more clever. 




top of the board high

bottom of the board when am too high ha ha !!


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2019)

jrGrow420 said:


> titan fall 2 is the only game anyone should play, all the rest are boring compared.


A friend of mine swears by it as well. I look at it and see Call of Duty with robots.


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 5, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> A friend of mine swears by it as well. I look at it and see *Call of Duty with robots*.


exactly !

call of duty on acid more like ... you should really check it, call of duty all boring now, even the best ones


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2019)

jrGrow420 said:


> exactly !
> 
> call of duty on acid more like ... you should really check it, call of duty all boring now, even the best ones


I still play the old WWII one from time to time just for the story line. I'll check it out.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 5, 2019)

Dr Mario, level 20, medium speed, chill music.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2019)

I'm actually back to Diablo III. Wondering why @Roger A. Shrubber never approved my BNet friend request. 

Feeling jilted.


----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2019)

I'm still working on the last level in Heretic.


----------



## J.James (May 5, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I'm still working on the last level in Heretic.


I couldn't get past the first level of that game, wondered around that garden looking for the way out lol I remember a cage or something I kept trying to open


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I'm actually back to Diablo III. Wondering why @Roger A. Shrubber never approved my BNet friend request.
> 
> Feeling jilted.


i don't play diablo, feels like simulated masturbation....kill this so you can get this ridiculously op piece of gear that makes you god like so you can kill anything....must be a different shrubber....i may take legal action to protect my persona


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2019)

i'm playing dcuo right now, for lack of anything better to play ...it's better than i thought it would be...the only really annoying thing (to me) is the unskipable cut scenes that you have to watch every time you do the same instance....
but the game play is fun, and different enough between classes to be fresh when you try a new class.


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm playing dcuo right now, for lack of anything better to play ...it's better than i thought it would be...the only really annoying thing (to me) is the unskipable cut scenes that you have to watch every time you do the same instance....
> but the game play is fun, and different enough between classes to be fresh when you try a new class.


Dcuo?


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 14, 2019)

Started playing Hitman (1. season)... pretty good game with so many possibilities.

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Started playing Hitman (1. season)... pretty good game with so many possibilities.
> 
> Jacob


Try the free game this month.. Edith finch.

Its a quick play but a pretty cool little game


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Try the free game this month.. Edith finch.
> 
> Its a quick play but a pretty cool little game


Thanks for the tip mate. I downloaded it last night and even though I heard about that game before, I didn't really know what to expect. And it was amazing! ... When they announced the free games for this month, I was like screw that, worst PS Plus games ever... I couldn't have been more wrong. Anyway, Edith Finch impressed me so much that I will replay it again one of these nights. 

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Thanks for the tip mate. I downloaded it last night and even though I heard about that game before, I didn't really know what to expect. And it was amazing! ... When they announced the free games for this month, I was like screw that, worst PS Plus games ever... I couldn't have been more wrong. Anyway, Edith Finch impressed me so much that I will replay it again one of these nights.
> 
> Jacob


I thought the same thing.. The free games were shit but edith finch definitely caught me off guard. But once i got into it it was awesome


----------



## zoosyl (May 15, 2019)

gotta say i really like the outlast games i also got hitman for ps4


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

Playing some NeedForSpeed payback, been a long time driving game lover. Might put on project cars. Or hook up the PSone and play some hot pursuit not sure yet


----------



## srh88 (May 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Playing some NeedForSpeed payback, been a long time driving game lover. Might put on project cars. Or hook up the PSone and play some hot pursuit not sure yet


Favorite driving ps1 game was the original driver


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 16, 2019)

zoosyl said:


> gotta say i really like the outlast games i also got hitman for ps4


I wish I was able to play games like Outlast  I can only take horror games up to a certain level of scaring the hell out of me and unfortunately, Outlast is above that level  ... But maybe one day I will get to it 

Jacob


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2019)

This is gonna seem kinda odd, but has anybody here ever played Myst or any of its sequels. I never had played it... but I bought it on Steam for $5.99 and I only played it for a minute or two. What are yall's thoughts? Great game? Still holds up? I don't have the revamped one, I bought the old one, shitty graphics and all. Anybody like Myst? Or even remember it? lol


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 23, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> This is gonna seem kinda odd, but has anybody here ever played Myst or any of its sequels. I never had played it... but I bought it on Steam for $5.99 and I only played it for a minute or two. What are yall's thoughts? Great game? Still holds up? I don't have the revamped one, I bought the old one, shitty graphics and all. Anybody like Myst? Or even remember it? lol


I remember playing briefly some sort of port on PSP many years ago but I probably didn't spend much time with it as I can barely remember what was the game about...

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2019)

I admit i play the sims 4 from time to time lol. I like to build the houses. 

But i found out its legitimately free until may 28th for pc and mac... From the makers website so no virus's or bullshit

https://www.ea.com/news/play-thesims4-for-free


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 23, 2019)

WordsWithFriends lots.


----------



## mr. childs (May 23, 2019)

after listening recently, has anyone created a game for taking a toke every time Karma says "yea" on the pot cast episode featuring him ?


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 5, 2019)

Started playing GTA5 after many years. Ain't nothing like cruising down the streets of Los Santos 

Jacob


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 9, 2019)

Just starting with Detroit: Become Human. If you have PS4, it's one of the free games for PS Plus subscribers this month. If you are familiar with Quantic Dream, you probably know that their games are more like interactive movies with great storylines and choices that affect the outcome.

Jacob


----------



## kroc (Aug 3, 2019)

Escape from Tarkov

Buncha good youtube vids to check out


----------



## srh88 (Aug 3, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Just starting with Detroit: Become Human. If you have PS4, it's one of the free games for PS Plus subscribers this month. If you are familiar with Quantic Dream, you probably know that their games are more like interactive movies with great storylines and choices that affect the outcome.
> 
> Jacob


The graphics in this game are insane


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 4, 2019)

This month's free game for PS Plus subscribers. Not bad...

Jacob


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## kingromano (Sep 1, 2019)

resident evil 4 ... ps2 
lol
epic


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 1, 2019)

kingromano said:


> resident evil 4 ... ps2
> lol
> epic


That was, in my opinion, the last decent RE game until the RE2 remake. 

Jacob


----------



## kingromano (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> That was, in my opinion, the last decent RE game until the RE2 remake.
> 
> Jacob


the mercenaries


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 4, 2019)

Just finished this in solo. Not bad, but I was expecting a bit more from the creators of Until Dawn... It's meant to be more fun when you play online with someone else, but I didn't get a chance to try that yet.

Jacob


----------



## Nizza (Sep 10, 2019)

Heroes of the Storm
fun ass game! free too I love blizzard


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 10, 2019)

Currently playing, or rather replaying Fallout: New Vegas on PC and trying to get through Just Cause 4 (kind of bored of this one) and Death End re;Quest on PS4. And Breath of the Wild on the switch. Never been a Zelda guy so I'm having a hard time getting into it.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 11, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Currently playing, or rather replaying Fallout: New Vegas on PC and trying to get through Just Cause 4 (kind of bored of this one) and Death End re;Quest on PS4. And Breath of the Wild on the switch. Never been a Zelda guy so I'm having a hard time getting into it.


I 've never been a massive Zelda fan myself but definitely looking forward to playing Breath of Wild as am getting the switch next month. That open world concept looks amazing.

Jacob


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 11, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> I 've never been a massive Zelda fan myself but definitely looking forward to playing Breath of Wild as am getting the switch next month. That open world concept looks amazing.
> 
> Jacob


I'm kind of obligated to play it, a buddy of mine brought it to work and was like here you need to play this. I bought my switch exclusively for Let's Go Pikachu, and own around a dozen games but never use it. Pretty stoked for Sword and Shield which I ordered the dual pack of.


----------



## saintmetalhead (Sep 11, 2019)

Squad


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 11, 2019)

Shit when you realize you were too fucked up to charge your mouse and headset last night, and only have one USB cable. And I have a wireless charging mouse pad so it's stupid easy. Ugh #firstworldproblems


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 11, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> I'm kind of obligated to play it, a buddy of mine brought it to work and was like here you need to play this. I bought my switch exclusively for Let's Go Pikachu, and own around a dozen games but never use it. Pretty stoked for Sword and Shield which I ordered the dual pack of.


Fair enough  I was actually planning to buy switch for a while now just because I like playing on the road... But I was still hesitating until I've seen Witcher 3 running on it. I will definitely try some Pokemon games too as I never played any of them (even when I used to have Nintendo consoles).

Jacob


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 11, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Fair enough  I was actually planning to buy switch for a while now just because I like playing on the road... But I was still hesitating until I've seen Witcher 3 running on it. I will definitely try some Pokemon games too as I never played any of them (even when I used to have Nintendo consoles).
> 
> Jacob


Oh dude I forgot that Witcher 3 was on Switch, that's pretty awesome it was a fantastic game. Still need to finish the DLC packs for it, a buddy of mine says Blood and Wine is his absolute favorite of any game. Man I grew up playing pokemon, but I would hold out for Sword and Shield, Let's go Eevee/Pikachu are too similar to Pokemon Go on the phone, still fun though.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 13, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Oh dude I forgot that Witcher 3 was on Switch, that's pretty awesome it was a fantastic game. Still need to finish the DLC packs for it, a buddy of mine says Blood and Wine is his absolute favorite of any game. Man I grew up playing pokemon, but I would hold out for Sword and Shield, Let's go Eevee/Pikachu are too similar to Pokemon Go on the phone, still fun though.


Yeah, it's coming out next month. I already have that game on PS4 but am just fascinated by the idea of playing it on a handheld (although I know it's the worst looking version of Witcher 3 obviously). Haha, yeah I don't how did I manage to always avoid Pokemon games. Maybe now will be the time to try to get into it. 

Jacob


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 13, 2019)

Anyone ever play any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R games? I loved those, hear they are finally making S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 and releasing it next year maybe.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 13, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Anyone ever play any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R games? I loved those, hear they are finally making S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 and releasing it next year maybe.


I think my girlfriend at the time played it, but I may be thinking of F.E.A.R., either way I recall it being a good game, she sucked at playing it and I'm notorious for backseat video gaming. "No go left!", "What way?", "To the left, the god damn left!"


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 13, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Yeah, it's coming out next month. I already have that game on PS4 but am just fascinated by the idea of playing it on a handheld (although I know it's the worst looking version of Witcher 3 obviously). Haha, yeah I don't how did I manage to always avoid Pokemon games. Maybe now will be the time to try to get into it.
> 
> Jacob


Yeah probably not the optimal system for such a gorgeous game, but whatever if it gets more people to play it. I almost bought Skyrim for the switch, which I own on PS3, PS4 (physical and digital), Xbox, and PC (lol it's pretty ridiculous), probably not worth the time or money now that I have access to mods, but it's funny I would love to play it at work on break.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

So I got this thing prolly like 8 months ago, easily one of my best investments. The only thing I don't like is I can't program the rear paddles to be L1 or R1, which would be nice.

https://scufgaming.com/playstation-infinity4ps-controller


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2019)

Euchre (I re-deal frequently)


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 14, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Anyone ever play any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R games? I loved those, hear they are finally making S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 and releasing it next year maybe.


Well, they announced the STALKER 2 almost 10 years ago... Then it was canceled and announced again  the latest release date that I heard about is 2021.

Jacob


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Euchre (I re-deal frequently)


LOL I had to look it up. For another slight deviation from video games, I like to get drunk and stoned and assemble Warhammer 40k miniatures.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Well, they announced the STALKER 2 almost 10 years ago... Then it was canceled and announced again  the latest release date that I heard about is 2021.
> 
> Jacob


That's not promising, development hell has ruined a lot of games


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2019)

Also I play risk on my phone. I’m not dexterous enough for real games. Although I did like Crash Bandicoot 
Back to the water...


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 14, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Well, they announced the STALKER 2 almost 10 years ago... Then it was canceled and announced again  the latest release date that I heard about is 2021.
> 
> Jacob


Yeah fingers crossed it actually happens this time. 
Guess I will have to just wait for NPCs to be added to fallout 76 to keep me busy.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 15, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah fingers crossed it actually happens this time.
> Guess I will have to just wait for NPCs to be added to fallout 76 to keep me busy.


Yeah let's see. How is the 76 right now? I know it was in a pretty disastrous state when it was first released. 

Jacob


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Yeah let's see. How is the 76 right now? I know it was in a pretty disastrous state when it was first released.
> 
> Jacob


Dude couldn't play it, despite my friend buying it for me (PS4). Just seemed like to much a deviation. Never played Fallout 1&2, just the latter half I guess. It was morality based, they've gone away with that. It's generic bullshit, such a waste. Cool you can play it with your friends online, I guess, awesome sacrifice for something never supposed to be about that.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 23, 2019)

Just finished this for the 2nd time. It's pretty cool that this game can be replayed many times and the way the story goes is always different based on what choices are you making. Definitely a good "game" for a late-night smoke and play.

Jacob


----------

